# Pictures of TUGgers



## T_R_Oglodyte

I feel as if I know so many people here, but I have no idea what many of my "friends" actually look like.  So I thought it might be nice to have a thread in which those who wish to do so could post  pictures of themselves. 

Ideally the photo would be from a timesharing vacation, and we could add the location and occasion.  But certainly any picture you feel comfortable sharing would be fine. 

I'll start.  This is DW and I, taken at the Spouting Horn overlook on Kauai'i during one of our recent visits.


----------



## Blues

*DW and I in Vilamoura Portugal*


----------



## swift

I think this is a great idea. If it gets going I will add it as a Sticky Thread.


Here is DH (Tim) & I at Tahoe


----------



## Zac495

*GREAT idea! Here's our pics*






Me (Ellen) and husband (Mark) in Napa






Alyssa (now 20), Zac (now 14) and Zoe (now 11) - picture taken 2 years ago.


----------



## Luanne

Dh and I - Las Vegas (Hoover Dam)


----------



## SueDonJ

*Excellent idea!*

Here's us at Smith's Luau, Kauai, May 2008.





Steve (23), Don, Eileen (21), and me


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

By the way, if you have a picture you would like to share but are unsure how to post it into the thread, some of the posts near the start of the Picture of the Day thread discuss how to post pictures.


----------



## susieq

Wonderful idea!!  Here's us in 2001, at the Grand Canyon ~ Sue & Ken ~ Celebrating our 30th.








And last summer at Bryce Canyon.​


----------



## doodles1

*DW and I in Maui*

The wife and I in Maui


----------



## DebBrown

My avatar is a family picture but here's one of my husband and myself with Tugger Bruce and Patricia Bailey at the Anfi resort last May.





Bruce, Debbie, Lee, Patricia


Steve, I have to admit that I always picture you as your avatar.  LOL!

Deb


----------



## ricoba

Steve, this was another excellent idea!  

Here are my beautiful wife, Cora and I at Hot N' Juicy Crawfish in Las Vegas. 




And here we are all dressed up at the Kaiser South Bay(Cora' employer) Christmas Party


----------



## Passepartout

Jim and Paula in Venice

Oh oh, You may have created a monster here....


----------



## FlyerBobcat

Tom's (aka FlyerBobcat) family having a good time in Cancun - Christmas 2007


----------



## sandesurf

Our family in Maui
SIL, Wayne, DD, Mindy, DS, Dylan, Greg, Me (Elena), DS, Cody, and DS's girlfriend, Kellie  






Our grandson, Cole


----------



## Timeshare Von

*Von & David - Packers at KC Chiefs' Game 11/07*


----------



## RDB

*Staying at Four Sails*

Celibrating Caroll's BD at Abbey Road in VA Beach






--------------
Robert


----------



## debraxh

I'm always the photographer, so rarely in any of our vaca pics; however, this was taken just after the TUG banner photo, with me, DD and her friend last summer


----------



## Palguy

The better half and myself with our twin granddaughters.






And with our two oldest grandchildren.


----------



## Karen G

*Love this thread!*

This is from our daughter's wedding on Pedregal Beach in Cabo San Lucas, Mexico, August 2008.  From left are myself, my husband, our daughter Jessica, her husband Daniel, our son Andy, and our daughter Monica.


----------



## M. Henley

*Giving it a try...*

Rita and Melvin Henley somewhere in time (don't remember where).


----------



## GrayFal

okay melvin


----------



## BevL

This is Greg and I in Sonoma in Sept of '08.  We stayed at the Worldmark resort in Windsor and were celebrating my parents' 50th anniversary with my brother and his wife

Bev


----------



## M. Henley

*Bump*

Bump.  We need more pics.


----------



## Transit

*Names with faces*

The Starwood board has been posting pics for a while now.Here's the link for some Starwood owner pics.


----------



## swift

If you need help posting a picture. PM me and let me know.


----------



## Glynda

*Glynda*

I've never known how to post a picture before.  May not now... but here's my first attempt:

Me on the balcony of our unit at Bluegreen's Solara Surfside:






Hubby and me on cruise to Alaska:


----------



## Glynda

*Oh well...*

Oh well.  I still don't know how.  Sigh.


----------



## Karen G

Glynda said:


> Oh well.  I still don't know how.  Sigh.


Send Theresa a PM--see post #25 in this thread.


----------



## Glynda

*I've read...*



Karen G said:


> Send Theresa a PM--see post #25 in this thread.



I've read her instructions, as well as others, in the other thread.  My photos are on Flickr. Not sure what to do.


----------



## swift

Glynda,

For Flickr see Doug's instructions here: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=681172&postcount=1789

You need the URL codes of the pictures not the Web address


----------



## geoand

Glynda said:


> I've never known how to post a picture before.  May not now... but here's my first attempt:
> 
> Me on the balcony of our unit at Bluegreen's Solara Surfside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby and me on cruise to Alaska:



When I tried to open the pictures in another window (I am using safari as my browser), I was directed to sign into my flickr account.  When I did so, I was told that the pictures are private and I do not have access to them.

So, I think you did do it correctly this time.  However, you have to allow everyone to see them rather than making them private.  Hope this helps in some way.


----------



## Zac495

Glynda said:


> I've read her instructions, as well as others, in the other thread.  My photos are on Flickr. Not sure what to do.



Put your picture on photobucket - it's so easy - you click share and you'll see codes. Copy the image code.


----------



## Glynda

*Thanks everyone...*



geoand said:


> When I tried to open the pictures in another window (I am using safari as my browser), I was directed to sign into my flickr account.  When I did so, I was told that the pictures are private and I do not have access to them.
> 
> So, I think you did do it correctly this time.  However, you have to allow everyone to see them rather than making them private.  Hope this helps in some way.



Thanks everyone for all the help.  In a PM, I was given some good instructions too.  In fact, I was sent a photo from my Flickr Alaska album of me with another man (not my hubby)....but now that I have your attention, I'll confess that he and his wife were traveling with us and my hubby was taking the photo .  Anyway, that was NOT one I posted so am worried that what I sent might open my whole Flickr account to others with Flickr accounts.  YIKES. 

I think I will just download photos to Photobucket that I want to share and leave the less flattering on Flickr.  

But I appreciate all the help and will master this as there have been times when I wanted to post a photo here.


----------



## KristinB

My hubby Kenny with me on our lanai at Jamaican on the Gulf at sunset last November:


----------



## Glynda

*Trying again from Photobucket...*

Trying again:

Me on balcony of our unit at Bluegreen's Solara Surfside:








Hubby and me on Alaska cruise:


----------



## Glynda

*Yay!!!!*

YAY!!!!!!


----------



## optimist

*bluegreen*

I love the way the ocean, your shirt, earrings and resort are all bluegreen in that picture


----------



## Glynda

*Bluegreen all the way....*



optimist said:


> I love the way the ocean, your shirt, earrings and resort are all bluegreen in that picture



It's is bluegreen all the way, isn't it?


----------



## Bruce W

oh well did not work


----------



## ricoba

Glynda said:


> YAY!!!!!!



Thanks for being persistent! 

I don't use photbucket to store pictures, but I always use it to upload pictures here on TUG, it is so very easy!


----------



## Kozman

While in Vermont, I happened to visit the state capital and enjoyed a moment at the desk of the former governor Howard Dean and presumedly the current governor.


----------



## Tia

STT USVI I'm in the blue...


----------



## thinze3

*Wife, three daughters, and me (Terry) on the beach in front of Marriott Waiohai.*


----------



## jlr10

Not sure if this will work:

Gary and Joy at Hanalei Bay


----------



## Keitht

Hopefully you realised that my avatar isn't actually me - at least not on nights that aren't full moons.






This is actually the boss and me in Hawaii for our 25th wedding anniversary.


----------



## judyjht

I forget how to attach the picture - Where do I find the URL??


----------



## swift

Instructions on how to post with Photobucket can be found here:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=444779&postcount=19


----------



## DeniseM

judyjht said:


> I forget how to attach the picture - Where do I find the URL??





First you have to upload the picture to a host website - I use www.photobucket.com.   

To make it "fit" the TUG window, I recommend that you resize it to no more than 800 mp wide - you would resize it to "medium size" using photobucket's resizing feature.

Then on photobucket, you chose the "sharing" link that puts the tags [ IMG ] and [ /IMG ] before and after your picture.  On Photobucket you click on the link that is labeled "image code," and it will automatically copy it to your clipboard for you.

Then you paste it into the posting window on TUG.


----------



## judyjht

Here we are fly-fishing in Steamboat.  Looks like a LL Bean catalog cover HUH???  My 1st time fly-fishing!






This is a 42" 30 lb. Striped Bass we caught fishing from the shore at low tide just south of Boston:


----------



## Passepartout

Wow! Nice 'stripah'! 
Jim Ricks


----------



## OnMedic

My wife, 2 kids and me in October at Hilton Beach Resort, Kaui.


----------



## WalnutBaron

*At Carmel, California*

Me and my bride of 29 years, celebrating at Carmel in March...


----------



## aliikai2

*Joyce and I at the Mayan Palace in Puerto Vallarta in March*







 Fwiw,

Greg


----------



## ricoba

I just want to say a big THANK YOU to everyone who has posted a picture so far.  It's fun to put faces to the names here.  So thanks again!


----------



## AwayWeGo

*The Old Man & The Chief Of Staff.*

Click here for a picture of The Chief Of Staff & me at HGVC Sea World in 2004 or so. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Htoo0

Me and the missus on one of our journeys back in time.


----------



## Keitht

WalnutBaron said:


> Me and my bride of 29 years, celebrating at Carmel in March...



Obviously a child bride.


----------



## M. Henley

*KY Derby 2 May 2009*

Rita and our Daughter-in-Law at the Derby Legislative brunch with their hats.


----------



## M. Henley

*Churchilll Downs May 2, 2009*

Rita at the Derby.


----------



## M. Henley

*Waiting for the Shuttle*

Son, Daughter-in-Law, Daughter-in-Law, Stepson, Rita and Grandson Zachary
waiting for the shuttle from the Legislative Brunch to Churchill Downs on Derby Day 2009.


----------



## Karen G

Cool hats!  Looks like a fun event.


----------



## pjrose

Htoo0 said:


> Me and the missus on one of our journeys back in time.



Love the photo.  We had something along those lines taken a zillion years ago, though I believe I was portraying a woman of somewhat ill repute   

The mate to that pink chair is in our living room.


----------



## abbekit

*Great idea!  I love seeing all the photos.*

Hubby and me on the Via dell' Amore (Street of Love) in Pienza, Italy.  My 50th birthday trip to Tuscany in 2007 (stayed at Il Poggio).






And at Disneyland a couple of months ago.  Not sure if that guy in the middle is a TUGGER!  If not, he should join!!


----------



## doodles1

*The Wife after invsetigating the monk seal*


----------



## Kay H

Kayh and DH at family wedding 3 yrs ago


----------



## HatTrick

*TUGgers trying to post photos...*


----------



## Kay H

HatTrick said:


>





HatTrick, you got that right.


----------



## Karen G

Kay, have you put your picture on Photobucket?  That seems to be a good way to get pictures posted on TUG.  I had some trouble initially, but it finally worked.


----------



## Kay H

OMG, I did it and don't know how.  Sorry it is so large but I'll bet i can't do it again.  Thanks for all the PMs.  I'm either a complete idiot or a genious and don't know it.


----------



## Karen G

Kay, I had a similar experience!  Maybe tomorrow it will work, like it did when I tried it again.  It is so frustrating!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Kay H said:


> OMG, I did it and don't know how.  Sorry it is so large but I'll bet i can't do it again.  Thanks for all the PMs.  I'm either a complete idiot or a genious and don't know it.



Thanks for sticking with it Kay.  As Karen mentioned, apparently Photobucket can be a bit persnickety.


----------



## Zac495

HatTrick said:


>



:hysterical: 
I am LOVING the photos! Keep them coming everyone!!!
Don't give up!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Karen G said:


> This is from our daughter's wedding on Pedregal Beach in Cabo San Lucas, Mexico, August 2008.  From left are myself, my husband, our daughter Jessica, her husband Daniel, our son Andy, and our daughter Monica.


Karen - I'll see  your beach wedding ....






... and raise you one.


----------



## Karen G

So you've had TWO beach weddings!  Both look beautiful.

I hope our other two kids will go for beach weddings, too. They are so much fun.

Is the second wedding that of your son?  Are the other handsome guys your sons, too?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Karen G said:


> So you've had TWO beach weddings!  Both look beautiful.
> 
> I hope our other two kids will go for beach weddings, too. They are so much fun.
> 
> Is the second wedding that of your son?  Are the other handsome guys your sons, too?



The gentleman on the left is my SIL - same person as the guy in white in the top photo.  DD is next to him.  The other young men are all DS.

The top photo is St. Martin two years ago.  The second photo is Grand Cayman last week.


----------



## Zac495

ricoba said:


> Steve, this was another excellent idea!
> 
> Here are my beautiful wife, Cora and I at Hot N' Juicy Crawfish in Las Vegas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here we are all dressed up at the Kaiser South Bay(Cora' employer) Christmas Party



Just found your pic, Rick! Now I know what you look like when I see you in HAWAII!!!


----------



## dioxide45

thinze3 said:


> *Wife, three daughters, and me (Terry) on the beach in front of Marriott Waiohai.*



Which one is your wife??


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Zac495 said:


> Just found your pic, Rick! Now I know what you look like when I see you in HAWAII!!!



Rick has promised to come see me in Seattle some time - hasn't yet made it though.


----------



## dougp26364

Me (doug) and my wife Shelley at the Crystal Cove State Park (I think) in Newport Coast during our stay as Marriott's Newport Coast Villa's.





Shelley's fish (Icy Straight Point, Alaska)






My fish. Yes, she always out fishes me!


----------



## ricoba

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Rick has promised to come see me in Seattle some time - hasn't yet made it though.



 LOL....I get to Hawaii more often than I get to back home in Seattle.  My parents are still able to travel and they come down here, so it saves me a trip to the Northwest.


----------



## ricoba

dougp26364 said:


> Me (doug) and my wife Shelley at the Crystal Cove State Park (I think) in Newport Coast during our stay as Marriott's Newport Coast Villa's.




It sure looks like the Crystal Cove area the Newport Coast to me.  I am pretty sure the city in the background is Laguna Beach.  It's quite nice down in the OC, eh?!


----------



## thinze3

dioxide45 said:


> Which one is your wife??



You're not the first one to ask me that.   She's the one on the left in the large photo.
Keeping with the theme above, here she is on our visit to Ocean Pointe.


----------



## dioxide45

thinze3 said:


> You're not the first one to ask me that.   She's the one on the left in the large photo.
> Keeping with the theme above, here she is on our visit to Ocean Pointe.



This doesn't look like Ocean Pointe? Guess it was at Sailfish Marina.


----------



## swift

*My Daughter & I in Boston*


----------



## eoneguru

Me at the WDW Food & Wine Fest Oct. 2007






DW's birthday at WDW, same trip.


----------



## danrucker3

*Our Family*

Here is a picture of my family and I in a park in NYC, in the the picture we have (L to R): Dan, Bosslady, our youngest, and finally our eldest. We were worn out after walking around the city all day and were looking for a place to sit and eat dinner.


See y'all around the neighborhood....


----------



## thinze3

dioxide45 said:


> This doesn't look like Ocean Pointe? Guess it was at Sailfish Marina.



You are correct.
It was one of the marinas on the other side of the Blue Heron bridge off of Lake Shore DR.

She wasn't the only one who caught a fish on that trip.


----------



## dmbrand

My son, daughter, and I at Arizona Memorial





My husband, son, and daughter just before they go for a surf lesson.


----------



## Zac495

dmbrand said:


> My son, daughter, and I at Arizona Memorial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband, son, and daughter just before they go for a surf lesson.



You're so pretty, but you don't like like a tiger!!


----------



## dmbrand

Thanks for the compliment Ellen! If you get a chance, hike up Diamond Head, it's worth the effort!  Then you can get one of these at the bottom.....


----------



## Culli

The Kids James, Joey "Deuce", and Santina taken at Beach Club DVC






Don't have a great pic of the wife and I but this is the best I could get for now:


----------



## Karen G

Culli said:


> Don't have a great pic of the wife and I but this is the best I could get for now


Well, at least you didn't post a goofy picture of the two of you.  Oops! You did!

Just kidding--what a great family.  Looks like you all had a wonderful time.


----------



## Happytravels

*Here we are*

This took some doing.........Any one out there using window Vista...We didn't think there was that many changes..HOLLY COW were we wrong. 


I LOVE PUTTING NAMES WITH FACES..


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

*DW, DS#2*


----------



## Debbyd57

*At St Marten*

http://i599.photobucket.com/albums/tt79/webprinter/StMarten068.jpg

Paul,Debby & Rebecca


----------



## Debbyd57

*At St Marten*






Paul, Debby & Rebecca


----------



## RDB

RDB said:


> Celibrating Caroll's BD at Abbey Road in VA Beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------
> 
> Robert



Here's a more recent photo, while touring Michigan.  
Summer 2009 at "Mystery" Lake near Maple City.


----------



## Happytravels

*Ok here we are..........*


----------



## laurac260

didn't work...will try again later.


----------



## beanie

me and the missus on a cruise


----------



## jme

*gonna be a tough break-up*

"so glad we've got our Florida snuggies.....I think I may just cry........"


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

jme said:


> "so glad we've got our Florida snuggies.....I think I may just cry........"


It looks as if you are trying to post a picture that is in an e-mail  Since that's your provate e-mail account, we can't contact your mail server to show the picture. 

If you want to post the picture you need to move it to a mail server.To do that you need to upload a copy the picture to a public location, such as your personal pages at comcast or a site such as Flicker, Picasa, or Shutterfly.  Once you get it on a public server and link to it at the new address, we will be able to see it.


----------



## swift

*Christmas Picture of Tim & I*


----------



## DeniseM

Wow, Theresa - you look great!


----------



## Karen G

Theresa, you are the Incredible Shrinking Woman! You look great!


----------



## pittle

*Phyllis & Mike sailing in Cabo - November 2009*


----------



## RDB

*Caroll and Robert on vacation .  Leland, MI . Summer 2009*






*Outside Rick's Cafe at the Falls*


----------



## FlyerBobcat

It's been a long while since a new picture has been posted.  So here goes....






Tom (FlyerBobcat) and family in Tulum, MX.   Christmas week, 2009


----------



## hefleycatz

Ok, might as well post a photo.  DH and I staying at SVR during Spring Break.   Obviously, Disney and chilly.


----------



## vettebuf

Frank and Elaine Sapp at a restaurant in La Isla Plaza in Cancun. We were staying at the Royal Holiday Club Hyatt Grand Caribe.






Sorry. The link is enclosed with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but you must click it.


----------



## Passepartout

vettebuf said:


> Frank and Elaine Sapp at a restaurant in La Isla Plaza in Cancun. We were staying at the Royal Holiday Club Hyatt Grand Caribe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. The link is enclosed with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but you must click it.



It doesn't work for me. How about you?   Jim Ricks


----------



## The Conch Man

Nope, doesn't work for me either!!!!




Passepartout said:


> It doesn't work for me. How about you? Jim Ricks


----------



## Passepartout

It's been long enough since someone posted here, so for better or worse here's Jim and Paula messing with a camera while some guide droned on in our ears in a museum somewhere in Europe.


----------



## mas

Here's a picture of a group of TUGgers having fun at a pre-cruise dinner in Barcelona.






On the left side of the table is Kurt and Kathy Pitch, then Paula and Jim Ricks. On the right side is yours truly(mas) and my wife Rosanna, my sister and BIL, Ann and Victor Hernandez, Frank and Debbie Newman, friends of Kathy Q, can't remember their names right now....

(photo credit goes to KathyQ-organizer of the fourth cruising tugger's voyage)


----------



## RedDogSD

My honey and I.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

RedDogSD said:


> My honey and I.



Great pic. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## glypnirsgirl

*Time to show everyone what we look like*






Ian and I (elaine) dear daughter in law, Rose, and son Jordan having lunch at Brown Derby.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Me visiting with my friend Baltazar in La Bendición, Guatemala






*******

And here's a shot taken at Harpers Ferry last fall, when I was visiting my old college roommates, both of whom live in the DC area.


----------



## MuranoJo

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Me visiting with my friend Baltazar in La Bendición, Guatemala
> 
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/_...AAAAAALmE/neUu3Otgx1g/s800/guate 2011 037.jpg



Are you sure that isn't Henry Fonda in the straw cowboy hat?


----------



## sdbrier

Here's part of the family.

Me, DW, Son and 15 month old Grandson and DIL @ O'Hana!


----------



## RDB

*At THE LANDING in Rockland, ME*

Caroll's hurting gets forgotten.






_______________
Robert


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

RDB said:


> Caroll's hurting gets forgotten.
> 
> _______________
> Robert



And how is Carol doing these days????


----------



## RDB

*Tobacco ... BaaaD stuff*



T_R_Oglodyte said:


> And how is Carol doing these days????



Appreciate your asking.

We lugged oxygen machine and bottles for nightly and in-car use. 
Caroll can not get enough oxygen into her blood by breathing normally.

I have health problems from years of not eatting properly, so it is hard to critizise others for bad habits.  

We all will die of something and often choose our own way.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

L-R: #3; Kay; SIL; #2; moí


----------



## geoand

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> L-R: #3; Kay; SIL; #2; moí



Typical.  No one ever gives credit to the obvious body guard in the background.


----------



## pkyorkbeach

VERY NICE idea.  It is nice to see faces to those who post.

Pam


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

geoand said:


> Typical.  No one ever gives credit to the obvious body guard in the background.



You didn't even notice that I've gone to the barber since my avatar pic was taken!!!


----------



## artringwald

I just found this thread. Great idea! This is us sailing south of Poipu on Holo Holo Charters.


----------



## pjrose

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> You didn't even notice that I've gone to the barber since my avatar pic was taken!!!



I did!  

I also noticed quite the opposite for Passepartout.


----------



## Dandc3

*Us*

My wife Riza & I , Ocean Park, Hong Kong. Sept 2012
(click to enlarge)


----------



## Passepartout

I had forgotten this thread. Leafing through it let me renew some old memories and remember some great TUG friends and times. Even a particularly bad hair day. Thanks!

Jim


----------



## taffy19

*TUG get-together in Puerto Vallarta on February 20, 2014*

DonnaD, started a thread to have an early dinner together in the Marina of Puerto Vallarta. There were ten of us.






Kate and Steve (T_R_Oglidyte)






Ron and Joan (ronandjoan)






Donna and Tim (DonnaD)






Merlyn and Mary (Merlyn is Ron's brother and his wife)


----------



## KarenLK

So, what was the name of the place, and how was the food??


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

KarenLK said:


> So, what was the name of the place, and how was the food??


Mariachiles.  The sign shows a couple of chile peppers dressed up in mariachi costumes.  

Food was decent.  Service was dreadful. Company was great.


----------



## Grimplin

Ignore  Having difficulties


----------



## rhonda

*Rhonda in Costa Rica*

Okay, okay ... I'm finally joining the thread.    Here I am attending Honza Bláha's Line Free Collection Clinic at Discovery Horseback Tours in Costa Rica, last month.


----------



## Chilcotin

This picture of me Erin and my husband Reg was taken aboard the Norwegian Star on our 25th wedding anniversary in 2010. The day before we had made a full transit of the Panama Canal.


----------



## hellolani

Did I do this right?



IMAG9717 by Lani, on Flickr
DD, DS, and DH this morning



IMAG9623 by Lani, on Flickr
Me and the tykes on the weekend


----------



## Passepartout

Yup. Good looking bunch!


----------



## tompalm

Still can't get flicker to work. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## SmithOp

tompalm said:


> Still can't get flicker to work. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0032 by tommy737





Are you selecting the BBCode option for sharing?  Copy all the link.



IMG_0032 by tommy737, on Flickr


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45

tompalm said:


> Still can't get flicker to work. What am I doing wrong?



You are copying a link to the path where you can view the photo. When you are on this page, you need to instead click the little Share Photo button, it looks like a small arrow pointing to the right that is in the bottom right of the screen. When you hover over it, it says "Share Photo". When you click on that, a box will come up. Just click on the BBCode option and copy and paste that link in to your post.



Hanauma Bay by tommy737, on Flickr


----------



## silentg

Yes this is me silentg ( Terry) with DH ( Frank) in Port Charlotte , Fl in July 2016


----------



## tompalm

WAIMANALO BEACH 17 by tommy737, on Flickr

Now I got it. Thanks for the help.


----------



## WinniWoman

Our family at Smugglers Notch Christmas 2015. Alex, Mary Ann and Anthony.


----------



## KauaiMark

Claudette and Mark @ Benbow Inn in northern California Redwoods


----------



## Sandy VDH




----------



## DavidnRobin

David and Robin (Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas)


----------



## dioxide45

Does the title of this thread still apply in 2018? Does anyone use dial-up anymore?


----------



## phyllispsu




----------



## x3 skier

The Skier part of X3skier at Steamboat





Working at the Dayton Airshow with a Lady Skydiving Team. 

Cheers


----------



## sdbrier

Updated photo from our voyage on QM2 last year.


----------



## geist1223

Zip lining in Fiji. I am in the center. Friend Carol is to my right. My wonderful wife Patti is to my left.


----------



## geist1223

Patti on Tasmania.


----------



## geist1223

Patti in Wales.


----------



## mcsteve

Connie and I at Eilean Donan castle in Scotland.


----------



## WinniWoman

Here I am. LOL!


----------



## sdbrier

Venice from the rooftop!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Thanks to folks for resurrecting this thread.  It's so interesting to see faces.  

I don't know about others, but I often form mental images of people from their postings.  Of course, when seeing an actual photo it's amusing to see how far off I was.


----------



## Passepartout

Mary Ann, you look like your avatar. I think I could pick you out of a line-up. Don't get caught!


----------



## Passepartout

I'll be darned. I found myself in #12 and #113 & #114. Ancient history.


----------



## silentg

Frank and Terry Silentg


----------



## b2bailey

I can't believe I haven't seen this before -- some of the photos were posted 10+ years ago.

I've been ill for a few days -- so definitely not up for the challenge of posting a photo.


----------



## Passepartout

Here's my DW, Paula, tucking into some smoked Bonito, the top food of choice in Cochi, Japan. Thanksgiving week, 2019. Both Paula, and the fish are wonderful!



Just resurrecting a memorable old thread.

Jim


----------



## WinniWoman

Passepartout said:


> Here's my DW, Paula, tucking into some smoked Bonito, the top food of choice in Cochi, Japan. Thanksgiving week, 2019. Both Paula, and the fish are wonderful!
> View attachment 15137
> Just resurrecting a memorable old thread.
> 
> Jim



Hi Paula! You and Jim enjoy your vacation!


----------



## rapmarks

My birthday, three quarters of a century!
I see the majority are from 2009, should have posted ten years ago. How did I miss this thread.


----------



## Passepartout

Jim & Paula in Kaosiung, Taiwan, R.O.C. 12/4/2019


----------



## melissy123

DH and myself. Dogsledding in Breckenridge


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

DW enjoying our last couple of hours in Zihua before the taxi arrives.  Taken at Pacifica Grand.


----------



## Luanne

Can't believe I haven't posted to this before.   [Edit:  I went back and looked through all of the pictures and found that I did post back in 2009.  However the photo is no longer showing up.]

Dh Steve and I last year on Maui.


----------



## rapmarks

Nice looking people on Tug


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Side note re a very easy way to add your picture from a Windows PC.

1. Open the picture on your computer.

2.  Use the Snipping Tool to capture the parts of the image you want to include.

3.  In the thread, just click and paste to add the snip.

No need to navigate through folders and select a file to upload.  Just open the picture, snip whatever part of the picture you want to share, then paste it into your post.  Couldn't be easier.


----------



## AnnaS

Just ran across this thread.  Love to put faces to the names.

I will never remember who is who 

Great to "see" you @maryann - or is it @WinnieWoman (see no clue how to do these things) I can try to remember regular posters.

Don't have time now, and not sure if I have posted a picture in the past somewhere on here - but will try to post another day.


----------



## slip

This one is from August 2019. It was the day my wife made it to Hawaii when we relocated here. I was on Oahu a month before she arrived. It was the longest we’ve been apart since we have been married for 35 years.
One of my favorite pictures. I had to lead her to a chair because she almost went to the ground she was so happy and crying.


----------



## Rjbeach2003

I liked it so much I posted it twice.  Atop Hotel Margharita Praiano, Italy, Amalfi Coast October 2019  Russ and Judy


----------



## turkel

DH and I at our 2018 wedding with my son and daughter.


----------



## jlp879

The après-skiing was so much better than the snow conditions. At Kirkwood, CA.


----------



## TUGBrian

my two little tuggers =)


----------



## AnnaS

Hubby and I - Christmas Eve


----------



## AnnaS

Adorable little Tuggers Brian!!!!


----------



## Panina

TUGBrian said:


> my two little tuggers =)View attachment 17465


You picture is the winner. They are precious.


----------



## caribbeanqueen

DH, DS and DD with her husband and our two grandchildren in Kauai April 2017.


----------



## rapmarks

One of our grandsons visiting 

our Florida home


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

caribbeanqueen said:


> DH, DS and DD with her husband and our two grandchildren in Kauai April 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17471


We've taken many photos at that same exact spot!!


----------



## CPNY

@pchung6 where is yours


----------



## VanX

Kath & Brian
In Key West 2018


----------



## JudyH

DH and I for our 50th wedding anniversary.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Dinner at El Suspiro, Zihuatanejo


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Dinner at El Suspiro, Zihuatanejo


Hi Steve ,
Good thread - good pictures 
Like many of us guys / less hair on top -  than 2009


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Hi Steve ,
> Good thread - good pictures
> Like many of us guys / less hair on top -  than 2009


You know, as guys we each have our allotment of testosterone.  If some men want to use theirs to grow hair, that's their business.


----------



## HitchHiker71

Pic from when we were in the BVI's last May (Yost Van Dyke Island - on White Beach at the Soggy Dollar Bar):





Pic of us overlooking the Colorado River in Austin, TX.  We were there to attend the annual Wyndham owners meeting in fall 2019:


----------



## Krteczech

In Spring 2019 my hair turned white


----------



## susieq

Taken during our West Virginia Vacation last summer............................riding The Cass R.R.


----------



## IuLiKa

I miss my vacations, can't wait to get back to travel again! 2020 Thanksgiving in Akumal at Bahia Principe.


----------



## Zac495

It's been a long time since I posted!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

A COVID-19 home sheltering selfie.  Anybody else want to share their SIP pics?


----------



## DeniseM

I think my Avatar is a decent representation:


----------



## DeniseM

Ellen - it is wonderful to see you looking so happy and healthy!


----------



## x3 skier

Working the ticket office at Steamboat Ski Resort shortly before the mountain shut down 4 weeks early. 

Cheers


----------



## Passepartout

Here's evidence. @DaveNV does exist!


----------



## Cornell

This popped up today in my phone as this pic was taken exactly one year ago today.  My trip to Japan last summer with my precious daughter. I call this pic "Gingers Take On Japan".

Taken at Shinjuku Gyoen National Garden in Tokyo.  I thought I had died & gone to heaven.


----------



## geist1223

Did you know every Ginger is related to every other Ginger? It was a single gene mutation 5K or 10K years ago. Patti is a Ginger.


----------



## Cornell

geist1223 said:


> Did you know every Ginger is related to every other Ginger? It was a single gene mutation 5K or 10K years ago. Patti is a Ginger.


That I did not know.  And we are not going extinct as many claim.


----------



## dioxide45

geist1223 said:


> Did you know every Ginger is related to every other Ginger? It was a single gene mutation 5K or 10K years ago. Patti is a Ginger.


MUTANTS ???


----------



## TravelTime

A few photos of me. Ironically, none of these photos are when we have stayed in a timeshare.

Athens




Santa Cruz




Noelle in Carmel




Noelle in my office - this is a selfie




Lobby in my country club with DH and my mother




Venice, Italy




Moorea swimming with the sharks in their natural habitat




Isla Mujeres by Cozumel - This is in 2017. We purchased a timeshare from the developer and as a bonus, they took us on a private yacht. We found TUG shortly after this and rescinded. It was a great day though!





Salt Lake City, Utah on an RV trip from California to Montana


\

My nephew’s wedding in Miami. I am with my younger brothers and sister




Napa Valley Wine Train with some of my staff members




Turtle Bay, North Shore of Oahu


----------



## TravelTime

Cornell said:


> This popped up today in my phone as this pic was taken exactly one year ago today.  My trip to Japan last summer with my precious daughter. I call this pic "Gingers Take On Japan".
> 
> Taken at Shinjuku Gyoen National Garden in Tokyo.  I thought I had died & gone to heaven.
> 
> View attachment 22895



Your daughter is beautiful, takes after her mom!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Thanks to all posters.  This thread is now over 11 years old.


----------



## geoand

TravelTime said:


> A few photos of me. Ironically, none of these photos are when we have stayed in a timeshare.
> 
> Athens
> View attachment 26114
> 
> Santa Cruz
> View attachment 26116
> 
> Noelle in Carmel
> View attachment 26117
> 
> Noelle in my office - this is a selfie
> View attachment 26120
> 
> Lobby in my country club with DH and my mother
> View attachment 26122
> 
> Venice, Italy
> View attachment 26124
> 
> Moorea swimming with the sharks in their natural habitat
> View attachment 26127
> 
> Isla Mujeres by Cozumel - This is in 2017. We purchased a timeshare from the developer and as a bonus, they took us on a private yacht. We found TUG shortly after this and rescinded. It was a great day though!
> View attachment 26142
> 
> 
> Salt Lake City, Utah on an RV trip from California to Montana
> View attachment 26145\
> 
> My nephew’s wedding in Miami. I am with my younger brothers and sister
> View attachment 26146
> 
> Napa Valley Wine Train with some of my staff members
> View attachment 26147
> 
> Turtle Bay, North Shore of Oahu
> View attachment 26148





TravelTime said:


> A few photos of me. Ironically, none of these photos are when we have stayed in a timeshare.
> 
> Athens
> View attachment 26114
> 
> Santa Cruz
> View attachment 26116
> 
> Noelle in Carmel
> View attachment 26117
> 
> Noelle in my office - this is a selfie
> View attachment 26120
> 
> Lobby in my country club with DH and my mother
> View attachment 26122
> 
> Venice, Italy
> View attachment 26124
> 
> Moorea swimming with the sharks in their natural habitat
> View attachment 26127
> 
> Isla Mujeres by Cozumel - This is in 2017. We purchased a timeshare from the developer and as a bonus, they took us on a private yacht. We found TUG shortly after this and rescinded. It was a great day though!
> View attachment 26142
> 
> 
> Salt Lake City, Utah on an RV trip from California to Montana
> View attachment 26145\
> 
> My nephew’s wedding in Miami. I am with my younger brothers and sister
> View attachment 26146
> 
> Napa Valley Wine Train with some of my staff members
> View attachment 26147
> 
> Turtle Bay, North Shore of Oahu
> View attachment 26148


I loved the pictures! However you proved that you are crazy as a loon. SWIMMING WITH THE SHARKS!!!!!!!


----------



## geoand

Cornell said:


> This popped up today in my phone as this pic was taken exactly one year ago today.  My trip to Japan last summer with my precious daughter. I call this pic "Gingers Take On Japan".
> 
> Taken at Shinjuku Gyoen National Garden in Tokyo.  I thought I had died & gone to heaven.
> 
> View attachment 22895


No Way. You are not old enough to be a Mom!


----------



## TravelTime

geoand said:


> I loved the pictures! However you proved that you are crazy as a loon. SWIMMING WITH THE SHARKS!!!!!!!



Those sharks were harmless. They are the sardines of French Poly. However, I won’t debate that I am crazy as a loon. Before I learned it was environmentally unsafe, I went on chum dives with sharks. This means they drop a frozen piece of chum in the water to attract hundreds of sharks.


----------



## Timeshare Von

Here's a more recent photo of us!


----------



## pittle

This is hubs and me in Puerto Vallarta November 2018.


----------



## klpca

On our trip to Paris in Oct 2019. It seems like a lifetime ago!


----------



## Karen G

My husband and me at Predjama Castle in Slovenia in October, 2019.


----------



## Panina

Hi


----------



## sfwilshire

geist1223 said:


> Did you know every Ginger is related to every other Ginger? It was a single gene mutation 5K or 10K years ago. Patti is a Ginger.



One of my sons is a blue eyed redhead. Said to be extremely rare. His siblings are brunettes and a blond, all with the same eyes. 

Sheila


----------



## 10spro

San Antonio Riverwalk, August 2020 - Sandy (10spro) & Patrick


----------



## echino

I haven't seen this thread before. Here you go.


----------



## DeniseM

enchino - WOW! Where was that picture taken?


----------



## echino

DeniseM said:


> enchino - WOW! Where was that picture taken?



That's summit of Mount Garibaldi, near home.

Here's a photo of me from a recent timesharing vacation:


----------



## DeniseM

Wait - you're not an old guy with a white beard????


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

echino said:


> That's summit of Mount Garibaldi, near home.
> 
> Here's a photo of me from a recent timesharing vacation:
> 
> View attachment 26906


That location looks vaguely familiar .......









						Guess where Hawaii Pictures
					

Sorry, nope.  Unless it's Opaekaa Falls, and I'm pretty sure that's not right.  Dave  Ok - here's another picture where the background may help.  Slightly different vantage point, but from this location the falls is hidden behind a cliff.  Oh - and you can't get to the place where I took these...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## echino

DeniseM said:


> Wait - you're not an old guy with a white beard????



That's James Randi!


----------



## DeniseM

That is hysterical - I've never heard of him, and I thought that was your real picture! 
Is this the first time you've posted your picture on TUG?


Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## slip

DeniseM said:


> That is hysterical - I've never heard of him, and I thought that was your real picture!
> Is this the first time you've posted your picture on TUG?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk



I’m laughing because I thought the same thing.  
I had to Google who James Randi was. I didn’t feel as bad for not knowing after I read the bio but this was funny.


----------



## echino

DeniseM said:


> Is this the first time you've posted your picture on TUG?



I haven't posted my pics before. Here's another one, with the family:


----------



## DeniseM

Based on your avatar, I was convinced that you were a grouchy old man - how funny! 

You  have a lovely family! Twins, or just close in age?


----------



## klpca

echino said:


> I haven't posted my pics before. Here's another one, with the family:
> View attachment 26922


Are you in SD county? Because not too many tourists know about Potato Chip rock.


----------



## echino

DeniseM said:


> You  have a lovely family! Twins, or just close in age?



2 twins and 1 close in age.



klpca said:


> Are you in SD county? Because not too many tourists know about Potato Chip rock.



No, we are tourists. That was a hike during a layover in SAN on the way from Maui back to Vancouver.


----------



## DeniseM

Once you said you had an accent, so I also pictured you with a thick German or Russian accent!


----------



## echino

DeniseM said:


> Once you said you had an accent, so I also pictured you with a thick German or Russian accent!



Yes, I am Russian.


----------



## Panina

echino said:


> I haven't posted my pics before. Here's another one, with the family:
> View attachment 26922


Your family is beautiful


----------



## DeniseM

echino said:


> Yes, I am Russian.



No Kidding - at least I got that right!


----------



## TUGBrian

this pic made my day yesterday, hope it does yours =)


----------



## DeniseM

What a cutie!!!


----------



## Tank

My wife Beth and my daughter Mariah 2019 Scottsdale Az. Spring training trip.
Getting ready for a hot air ballon ride - Awesome!

Dave







North Pole 2019 We have gotten family pictures with Santa from day 1 since our first born Son Michael
(below me with his wife Michelle) 29 years ago.
As the family Grows, the tradition still continues.
Andy is engaged With a May wedding planned. Just booked 16 nights in Hawaii for a honeymoon , fingers crossed!
Dave


----------



## klpca

echino said:


> 2 twins and 1 close in age.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we are tourists. That was a hike during a layover in SAN on the way from Maui back to Vancouver.


I'm impressed! We hiked to the top of Diamond Head a few years ago on a layover in Honolulu. I like your style! And you have a great family too!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

DD and DW - Sint Maarten


----------



## pwrshift

Brian McKerchar ... (pwrshift) 

 Toronto Canada.  Own 6 Marriott weeks I can’t go to due to Canadian/USA covid19 border restrictions.


----------



## jabberwocky

I thought I would add a picture. This is myself and my son attending our first hockey game in about two years.


----------



## buzglyd

klpca said:


> Are you in SD county? Because not too many tourists know about Potato Chip rock.



I noticed the chip right away.


----------



## klpca

buzglyd said:


> I noticed the chip right away.


True story. Our middle daughter and her friends used to camp nearby (wherever the bouldering routes are) every NYE. This was back between 2006-2011, and Potato Chip Rock was not on social media. She told me about it and said I should come see it but I blew it off. Now it is so popular that the climbing groups have clean-up days to clear out the human poop from everyone heading up to Potato Chip Rock (there are no facilities and everyone is expected to pack out whatever they brought with them - including their poop, but not too many are prepared to wait in line for their photo and I guess more than a few are surprised). How times have changed.


----------



## rapmarks

This is my husbands Costco ID


----------



## alexadeparis

Me, my husband and our daughter


----------



## buzglyd

klpca said:


> True story. Our middle daughter and her friends used to camp nearby (wherever the bouldering routes are) every NYE. This was back between 2006-2011, and Potato Chip Rock was not on social media. She told me about it and said I should come see it but I blew it off. Now it is so popular that the climbing groups have clean-up days to clear out the human poop from everyone heading up to Potato Chip Rock (there are no facilities and everyone is expected to pack out whatever they brought with them - including their poop, but not too many are prepared to wait in line for their photo and I guess more than a few are surprised). How times have changed.



my sister hiked up there a few years ago and got her picture. I’ve never done the hike but ridden past the area on my motorcycle a few times


----------



## artringwald

klpca said:


> True story. Our middle daughter and her friends used to camp nearby (wherever the bouldering routes are) every NYE. This was back between 2006-2011, and Potato Chip Rock was not on social media. She told me about it and said I should come see it but I blew it off. Now it is so popular that the climbing groups have clean-up days to clear out the human poop from everyone heading up to Potato Chip Rock (there are no facilities and everyone is expected to pack out whatever they brought with them - including their poop, but not too many are prepared to wait in line for their photo and I guess more than a few are surprised). How times have changed.


I looked on the map to find out where Potato Chip Rock was, and found out that it's a short hike from Butt Check Rock.


----------



## klpca

artringwald said:


> I looked on the map to find out where Potato Chip Rock was, and found out that it's a short hike from Butt Check Rock.
> 
> View attachment 41879


Aptly named, lol.


----------



## TUGBrian

TUGBrian said:


> this pic made my day yesterday, hope it does yours =)
> 
> View attachment 26943



full year has gone by...where is the pause button!


----------



## buzglyd

klpca said:


> Aptly named, lol.



Maybe they should poop there.


----------



## SmithOp

Seems appropriate for Veterans Day, almost 50 years ago now I was graduating HS with no idea what I wanted to do with my life. Uncle Sam fixed that.

Salute to all veterans today!






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## billymach4

Now that I finally know how to edit a photo here goes a Christmas card photo


----------



## billymach4




----------



## artringwald

billymach4 said:


> View attachment 43426


And such a fine sight to see!


----------



## gln60

Me and the Mrs


----------



## SandyPGravel

I think the shirt helped us get out of an update. A simple no thanks worked.





Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## Luvtoride

DW and I at Ocean Pointe


----------

